# Advice



## A_DelVeccio (Jan 13, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I made a post a month or so ago and I am happy to report that my husband and I are working things out! My stepdaughter is nearly accident free (except overnight) and after our heart to hearts love is just blooming again between us. 

I do have a question though... What do you think are reasonable "chore" expectations for a 7 and 6 year old?

I have a lot of people saying "None" but we feel that some accountability in the home is beneficial as we try to convey we are all a team and we all work together to take care of our family.

Right now we have them: unload the dishwasher (except knives), vacuum, sweep, fold and put away laundry and clean their rooms. Is this too much?


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

She should be able to keep things picked up in her room. 
Help unload the dishwasher. 
Help to carry in groceries (lightweight bag).
Make sure to brush her teeth every morning.
Clean up her playroom every weekend.

We have a daughter of similar age. These are her "chores."


----------



## A_DelVeccio (Jan 13, 2015)

Should basic hygiene be considered a "chore" for reward or an expectation. 

We give kids $5 a week if they do these chores daily. But I feel as though making sure the kids shower every morning, brush hair/teeth and put dirty pajamas/towel in the hamper are not chores that should be rewarded. My husband added these items on the chore list but I don't know if I agree.

what are your thoughts?


----------



## BurningHeart (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't think anything on your list is too much and I don't think hygiene should be lumped in with chores, that should be a requirement to earn the other rewards.


----------

